

Show HN: Very simple tool for creating polls - nicohvi
http://poll.nplol.com

======
mkoryak
Ill give you some real feedback though since I did sign up:

when adding a new option, it should gain focus so i can start typing right
away.

viewing a poll that has no votes yet is weird because the whole screen is
white and you have to scroll down to see that you have things to click on
below the fold

you maybe shouldn't be able to share a poll without any options added to it

Logout icon is not intuitive to me. Coming from a mac where that icon means
something completely different

logged in view is not responsive, I think it should be pretty easy to fix
that.

delete poll button should give you an "are you sure", its too easy to delete a
poll

------
mkoryak
Ok, but your register button is incredibly hard to find. Its a tiny 50x50
rocket image. I had to hover over all the text before I realized that was the
login button.

If you are going to tell me that I need an account to post a poll, please put
a big green "register" button at the end of that sentence.

It would be interesting to install clicktale on this site and see how bad your
conversion rate is because of that tiny "button"

------
warcode
I closed the tab the moment I had to register.

~~~
marcoms
Exactly. At least make it obvious that the user needs to sign in beforehand.

~~~
Saiyan1
I dont think it will change the "must login" bounce rate. I always prefer a
"product try" before register, for people like us :P

~~~
marcoms
Except there is no "\"product try\"" in this case.

------
nicohvi
Thanks for all the comments!

I mostly made the website for the laughs (i.e. the rocket ship), but I'll
definitely make it more user friendly as I increment on the (still rather
silly) design, taking your comments into account.

As for the login hassle, it's basically just linking your google account (two
clicks, no need to write down anything) - but I do get the point about making
polls as a guest before registering.

Anyway - appreciate all the feedback!

------
Saiyan1
Hi. Just for traction, I suggest you let users create (and share) one Poll
without registration (you can easily check this out with cookies).

Then ask for registration :) I really wanted to try it but I do not have
time/feel like to registrate.

I think about doodle.com, did you try it?

Hope it helps

~~~
nicohvi
That sounds like a great idea! About the registration though, it's just
linking your google account (which is not mentioned at all, I realise) - so
basically two clicks.

I love doodle, and I wish there was a way to create polls there as well!

------
motyar
osm as hell

~~~
Saiyan1
what is osm?

~~~
motyar
Sorry. Its Awesome...

~~~
Saiyan1
Okok I didnt know, Im spanish speaker, now i know :) Thanks

~~~
jscheel
English speaker and I didn't get it.

